# Zero Clearance Circular Saw Speed Square



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

I recently had the need to make a zero clearance circular saw speed square and figured I would shoot a short video showing it. This is nothing new folks. Just a quick reminder for those who may have forgot and an simple how to for those who do not know.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Use one similar - 1/4" ply with a 1/4' guide strip 4" long. No T square action, just line the edge of the plywood up with the cut line and clamp it fast. Use it to break down 4X8 sheets. I actually have a 12" aluminum speed square also.


----------

